# Paph. rothschildianum 'Jim Krull' FCC/AOS progress



## lienluu (Jan 6, 2007)

A division I got from Krull Smith. This plant was awarded FCC/AOS in April of 2006. The buds are just starting to show and they are huge!!


----------



## Heather (Jan 6, 2007)

This will be exciting! You have a lot of roths coming into bloom. Those buds look more like the ones on my Bel Royale, size wise. Oooh, I cannot wait! I love roths!


----------



## lienluu (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope I haven't jinxed this spike. The few times I have done a progression thread, I have had to stop mid-way because i broke the spike.

PS, those are water droplets, not mealies.:evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 6, 2007)

hey dude... are those mealies on yer plant?oke: 
(i'm such a scream!)


----------



## Kyle (Jan 6, 2007)

lienluu said:


> The few times I have done a progression thread, I have had to stop mid-way because i broke the spike.



Yeah, I remeber you starting a P. sanderianum progress thread, but never finished it. Is that what happend?

Kyle


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2007)

lienluu said:


> PS, those are water droplets, not mealies.:evil:



Are you sure? They look like mealies to me... oke:


----------



## Ernie (Jan 6, 2007)

Man, what did a division of an FCC-awarded roths set you back???!!! 

-Ernie


----------



## gore42 (Jan 6, 2007)

> Man, what did a division of an FCC-awarded roths set you back???!!!


Probably as much as it's worth. 


Lien, it looks awesome already! I can't wait to see the blooms on this thing! 

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## Heather (Jan 6, 2007)

No jinxing! I have to see it!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 6, 2007)

Those bracts are HUGE!!

You better be watering with a watering can while all these roths are in spike.

Jon


----------



## wilbeck (Jan 6, 2007)

My Gosh, that roth looks great. Maybe someday one for me.

Likespaphs--did you get my reply to your PM about thr "mealies" on my William Matthews (from this photo: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2164),which was actually the tip of the fused lateral sepals.

Wilson


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not a church going person, but I'll even put in a prayer every now and then that the spike mature and blooms for you. I don't do many multiflowers, but Roth's. are my favorite. Good job of growing, Lien !!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking forward to flower pics. I love roth!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 8, 2007)

it looks beautiful in spike alone


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes those buds are really really pretty!


----------



## lienluu (Jan 9, 2007)

Jan 9, 2006 update


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2007)

Hrm...how many buds? All those stripes make me dizzy!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 9, 2007)

:clap: it's coming along nicely :clap:


----------



## lienluu (Jan 9, 2007)

Heather said:


> Hrm...how many buds?



Five


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking good!!

Does this one have normal ploidy?


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 11, 2007)

:smitten: 
Looks greaaatttttttt!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know too much about Multi's so I'm interested to see this coming along, Good growing.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 11, 2007)

Ooooo very nice! :drool: 

can't wait for the final product!!!


----------



## lienluu (Jan 13, 2007)

Update


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice big buds!! Looking good!!


----------



## lienluu (Jan 21, 2007)

SNAPPPPP

I knew it!! I am never doing a progress thread again! 

Luckily, this time, I only broke the end of the spike removing 3 buds but two are still on and starting to open.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

OMG the precious spike!


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2007)

lienluu said:


> SNAPPPPP
> 
> I knew it!! I am never doing a progress thread again!
> 
> Luckily, this time, I only broke the end of the spike removing 3 buds but two are still on and starting to open.



You're Joking:sob: :sob: That would be a bad joke. 

I just broke a branch off of my Phal schilleriana, and took out a dozen buds in the process.

RATTSS


----------



## GuRu (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Lienluu,

It's true - sometimes sh.. happens !! 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Rayb (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like one nice plant. It can only get better from here.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

Someone is having a very bad day today. ity:


----------



## lienluu (Jan 22, 2007)

At least two buds still left and both starting to open!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 22, 2007)

wow...


----------



## Barbara (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it still likes you dispite everything, very healthy. Thank You.

Barb.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

those petals are so wide!! :smitten:


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice dorsal! I'm glad two blooms made it through!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 22, 2007)

Real nice! What is the spread?


----------



## gore42 (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome, Lien  Hope you decide to pollinate!

- Matt


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 22, 2007)

lienluu said:


> SNAPPPPP
> 
> I knew it!! I am never doing a progress thread again!
> 
> Luckily, this time, I only broke the end of the spike removing 3 buds but two are still on and starting to open.



That and a frozen greenhouse too!!! Oh my. I think that means great things are in store for you in your future. I sure hope so.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanx for the photos. I'm curious, how did the rest of the spike break off?  Also, since I dont know anything about multi's, how big is the whole plant? I'm going to start getting some more Paphs [no more girlfriend] and I need to know if I can fit some of those.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 23, 2007)

Update.

First flower is now 28.5cm natural spread, petal width 2.1cm and dorsal width 6.1cm.

First flower






Second flower





Both flowers





Pity the other 3 buds broke off!! I am so clumsy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful.
Hopefully all your bad luck is over for the year.


----------



## lienluu (Jan 25, 2007)

Last update.

The first flower is now up to 31cm. The pouch was removed for pollination.


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice. 
Who needs the pouch? I'm happy with just the dorsal and a better view of the synsepal.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 25, 2007)

Heather said:


> Nice.
> Who needs the pouch? I'm happy with just the dorsal and a better view of the synsepal.


Oh, you like to watch orchid sex, do you????:wink: 


( ps, I got the 5 growth, in spike Swithin for $80 :drool: I'll update my grow list once everything is here. )


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 27, 2007)

Heather said:


> Nice.
> Who needs the pouch? I'm happy with just the dorsal and a better view of the synsepal.



It does have a nice look to it without the pouch!! :rollhappy: 

What a great flower you have lien! So you'll be sending a flask to Bangkok when ready??? oke:


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jan 27, 2007)

Great flower!!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice plant. Are those Phal. behind the roths??? Do you grow your roths in Phal. like condition??


----------

